# Catching fish in planted tank ?



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone who has found a way of getting to fish to catch them in a tank that has lots of plants in your
way, please let me in on that secret. I have gone to the tank in the dark(at night)when I thought it might be
easy cause they are sleeping....wrong...not after I turn on that flash light anyway. Did get one or two this
way but I have 10-12 that need to go and they are sly little 1/2" fish in a lot of plants so...
Least Killifish BTW in case you might have wondered what kind are only 1/2". And then there are the RCS
which need to be thinned out. But they are a bit easier.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

With out tearing up the tank it just takes patience. Or you can make a trap with a water or pop bottle.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Also have read they cant see red.. They have red nets so it makes it easier. Also yes, patience is key.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya ive heard the red net helps but isn't fool proof.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Actually I have a headlight that I use for this cause it has white or red LED light bulbs. Thought it would help but not...


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I keep a net in the open area and herd them in with another net or my hand.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hard time in a 10G!Try getting 100 kribs out of your 180G!
Take everything out and get it over with.I thought it would take me all weekend,but was done in under 3 hours when I pulled all the hides and snares for my net!


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't catch them. They do not like it... however when they are sick... some can be tricked and lured, some are too fast and smart. You may have to do a little moving of plants and you might try a tank divider to get them into a smaller area.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

It also gives you the opportunity to rearrange your tank.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

I did that the other day got my 4 Dalmatian mollies out of my 55 gallon heavily planted tank into my 10 gallon ,, was quite the adventure took me about 2 hrs to get them all the first 3 no problem the last one I was ready to tear the tank up and take every thing out ,, he kept hiding to where I could not see him ,,, I looked and looked couldn't find so I sat down and just kept peaking around the corner I finally saw him so I went up to the tank real slow and I swear as soon as he saw me he was gone again ,,lol,, so I took some chopsticks ( the only thing I had handy lol ) and started rattling plants with them ,, that's how I finally got him chased him in a corner had the net ready and yeaah success .. ,, it was quite hilarious though ,, woman versus fish and the fish almost won ,,lol


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol. My secret. Which I do use alot. Saves me alot of time and trouble. Wouldn't know what to do without this secret.

Have the wife do it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

coralbandit said:


> Hard time in a 10G!Try getting 100 kribs out of your 180G!
> Take everything out and get it over with.I thought it would take me all weekend,but was done in under 3 hours when I pulled all the hides and snares for my net!


I feel you. My tanks are only 6ft long and planted and only 125s, but I usually just give up.


----------



## starrysparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

,, lol,, have the wife do it ,,, that's too funny ,, my husband is not involved in this at all those are my tanks as he keeps reminding me ,lol ,, but I love messing around with my tanks ,,,, love watching the fish,,, its an addicting hobby ,, im ready to get a bigger tank wouldn't mind a 100-120 gallon tank but need to figure out where to put it


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

+1 like dalfeld. In this case, I put a big net on a site where plants are less. It must be well opened. Then I go in slowly by hand and drive them into the network. This can not be moved in it, or they are shy.


----------



## Avraptorhal (Jan 24, 2013)

Arthur7 said:


> +1 like dalfeld. In this case, I put a big net on a site where plants are less. It must be well opened. Then I go in slowly by hand and drive them into the network. This can not be moved in it, or they are shy.


Diana Walstead describes her method in her book. She says build a wall of bricks, rocks whatever you can get a hold in one end of the tank. Have a divider ready, herd the fish to the wall you just built, put the divider behind them and scoop them up. 

I haven't tried it so can't vouch for it. Sounds as good as any other system I've heard about. I have a cloud of unplanned frys in the tank and I need to get them out since if they get much bigger I'll have monster of an overstocked tank.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

I do appreciate all the replies. I just replanted that tank/w the new substrate and plants. Some of which are delicate yet.
It also has that built in filter which the fish can get into to avoid whatever.
So...this is the solution I've come up/w to try out.
Penn Plax Net Breeder at PETCO
I'll put it in there and leave it for one or two days placing foods in it during that time to get them used to it
being there. Then I can just pick it up after a few go in when I put more food in. Won't know till I try it.
Won't mess up the tank though. Bought mine at Wally World for $3. Now if this will work on the shrimp I could
stand to be rid of a few of them also. Same issue...overpopulation. They are a bit easier to just catch than the fish.
But after you get the first one or two the rest become gun shy.
I think letting it be just under the water line about half an inch would be best. If not, it only cost $3 so a hole in the side would also work.
It appears to be made of nylon so a hot paper clip would melt it. Seems to have space under the top edge to catch air which may hinder
getting it under the water line.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Most of my fish come to the surface when they think I'm going to feed them, or when I use floating food. If you're quick with a net you can catch a lot during this time.

For most fish you can't catch, food in a container, wait a while, scoop the container and the fish.

Two nets, or a net and a hand work well.

For small loaches just tear down the entire tank.


----------

